# Audi RS3 Sportback "Nardo Grey"



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Foto credit: Stuart Ruddock Sales at Audi Liverpool.*


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

If only, sigh....


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is it just me or are those the same fenders? If so, does that mean a RS 3 bumper is a direct fitment? 

PS - Someone render this as a sedan please opcorn:


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Honeycomb grille!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

looks nice. but wonder why Audi wont give it wider fenders for an RS. At least give it similar fenders found on the RS4 wagon. RS needs wide fenders :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

+1 on the sedan since this will very likely be my next car.

Also agree on the fenders... part of me really wishes Audi would make their RS cars look more aggressive. They have the pedigree... might as well give them the look. That being said... there is something about being a sleeper... that is a beautiful thing :laugh:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Baylorguy said:


> +1 on the sedan since this will very likely be my next car.
> 
> Also agree on the fenders... part of me really wishes Audi would make their RS cars look more aggressive. They have the pedigree... might as well give them the look. That being said... there is something about being a sleeper... that is a beautiful thing :laugh:


^^ that's what the S models are for...sleeper. RS needs more RAWRRRRRRRRRRR lol :laugh:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

I said no more hatchbacks.. but...nnnng.


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Love the Nardo Grey, but it looks too pedestrian for me. As stated above, S models can be sleepers... but RS models need to be stand out.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Needs fenders I agree like the pipes and diffuser in the bumper.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

trueunion said:


> Needs fenders I agree like the pipes and diffuser in the bumper.


Fenders was perfectly done on the A3 Clubsport Quattro concept which looked production ready. They should've used that for the RS3


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

It looks nice. 


But I can just imagine the downgrade it will get hit with once it arrives to the US.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

absolutely awesome colour, with the right configuration and quattro and a RS trim and it will never come to NA because Americans love SUVs and automatics...


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

3Peat said:


> Love the Nardo Grey, but it looks too pedestrian for me. As stated above, S models can be sleepers... but RS models need to be stand out.


Nardo doesn't stand out for you?  I can't think of anything other than RS Audis that have a color like Nardo. It's very shouty, to me.

If we were talking about Suzuka, I'd agree. It looks almost white in most conditions.


----------



## tdjs (Jan 13, 2015)

The grille - Can that fit my S3???


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with everyone about the fenders. Although, I think the front fenders are flared compared to an S3. I just wish the rear was flared too but I guess having a wider front track would help the car feel more neutral. So, I'll take function over flash I guess. 

Nardo Grey is a sick color btw, especially with the black optics.


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

jsausley said:


> Nardo doesn't stand out for you?  I can't think of anything other than RS Audis that have a color like Nardo. It's very shouty, to me.
> 
> If we were talking about Suzuka, I'd agree. It looks almost white in most conditions.



Sorry, I just reread my comments. 

I meant to say that the does Nardo Gray stand out... love that color! It looks even better in the flesh. I almost opted for one when I ordered my A3... almost.

However, from the photos above the overall design of the RS3 looks quite bland to me. Fenders need to be more flared in my opinion. But it could just be the photos... it might look way more aggressive in the flesh.


----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

Looks a lot lighter in these photos than other examples I've found on the web. More towards Suzuka Gray without the metallic fleck.


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

So sexy. I will always regret not getting Nardo Grey instead of White for my current car.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

piano black pillars and surround, piano black air inlets and grill and black wheel caps and nardo grey so perfect. I hope it comes with lane departure and folding mirrors.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

i think the new RS3 Sportback looks very bland.

Something like this would look much better, now it looks more like a S3 with some differences.


----------



## kikin23 (Jan 13, 2015)

Watch this one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3jI5jdxBDM


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

Love that color. Hope this makes it stateside in some form or another.


----------



## Liono (Feb 16, 2015)

I wonder if those photos are a pre production car, you can see from the following in Finland that the front wings are much wider than standard.









https://www.dropbox.com/s/b8s8bfujj4z7q1y/IMG_20150125_111849.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Audi/VWR (Sep 6, 2012)

Please bring this car to the united states please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liono (Feb 16, 2015)

*Geneva RS3*

Check out these hi-res pics! 

man it looks good!! don't like the red paint colour though.. Nardo Grey all the way.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Liono said:


>


Am I the only one a little "Meh?" on the red optics? I mean, the red stitching is tits, but the red louvers in the vents look like something we might have done with Testors enamel when I was 18 and modding my clapped out Rabbit.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> Am I the only one a little "Meh?" on the red optics? I mean, the red stitching is tits, but the red louvers in the vents look like something we might have done with Testors enamel when I was 18 and modding my clapped out Rabbit.


something is a little off with that interior almost like the grey and red clash a little, that giant flourescent display light doesnt help it


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

^^

That RS3 hatchback looks ORANGE not RED. 

It's not bad looking color combination and even the interior doesn't look terrible with the stitching. It would just look 100% times better as a sedan as station wagons are still played out.


----------

